# new sram



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

how is sram compared to campy? the equivalent of chorus? I want to replace my old 9 speed shimano ultegra and I love campy but sram looks pretty cool.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

What SRAM group [Force/Rival] are you considering regarding Campagnolo [Chorus?] Are you shying completely away from Shimano? For example, Campagnolo will say they compare Chorus with Force and DA…others say Chorus compares with second tier Rival and Ultegra…or perhaps Centaur with Ultegra/Rival…is it weight/price or cachet/lunch bucket performance...thoughts?


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

I like the new SRAM "Red" cassette coming out. I would wait to see what the new group looks like.


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

I have chorus on my bike and love it but I have seen the sram and somehow the ergonomics of the hoods fit me just well.


----------



## PE_709 (Jun 20, 2007)

A question about SRAM shifting. What happens when you're in the largest cog (climbing) and try to shift down again? Will it just do nothing like Shimano, or will it shift you up to a harder gear?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

PE_709 said:


> A question about SRAM shifting. What happens when you're in the largest cog (climbing) and try to shift down again? Will it just do nothing like Shimano, or will it shift you up to a harder gear?



nothing like shimano unless you push too far and then it'll kick you up a gear-- never had that problem.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

PE_709 said:


> A question about SRAM shifting. What happens when you're in the largest cog (climbing) and try to shift down again? Will it just do nothing like Shimano, or will it shift you up to a harder gear?


Yes, if you don't push hard enough it will shift you up to the next harder gear. When I'm climbing (gassing out) in my largest cog and I'm hoping for one more, I push hard with my right shifter, like I do when I'm down-shifting, and hold it there. It will respond with a click telling me that there are no more cogs, at which point I suck it up and watch the better climbers pass me by.


----------

